# trying to buy Bryce 7 Pro



## dudfivers (Oct 22, 2011)

I want to buy a copy of Bryce 7 pro, and I live in the UK. I tried the free download of Bryce 7, but it asked me to supply a serial number, which I never saw on the download. any advice?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From DAZ 3D - Free 3D Software and 3D Model Providers


> Product Registration
> 
> No registration is currently required for current versions of all DAZ 3D software. If your purchase was made through DAZ3D.COM we have record of your purchase. If you purchased your software through a third party, we strongly recommend that you keep a proof of purchase to ensure availability to product upgrades in the future.
> 
> Bryce 7 PLE Serial Code: *BDZPLED-070-0000000-NBA-001-HBUVMLF*


I'm not sure if the serial code they provide is for the trial or some other limited version. If it doesn't work for your paid-for Pro upgrade, contact DAZ 3D Support with proof of purchase: https://helpdaz.zendesk.com/requests/new


----------



## dudfivers (Oct 22, 2011)

I went and downloaded again, and right at the end I got an error message , about "side by side configuration" . and I still can't find anywhere in the UK that sells bryce 7 pro.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Bryce 7 Pro - £49 - Academic Software Discounts for Students - Studica

or contact DAZ 3D Support.


----------



## dudfivers (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for the address. I have ordered, but I am not a student, so I have sent a letter by email to explain that I am not a pro at all. Actually I am retired and I used Bryce on a course 10 years ago and liked it very much, even if the computers we had could barley handle it. I hope they will let me have it, but I will pay the full price if I have to.


----------

